# OE Pharos Counter top base unit : Prototypes



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Not sure if anybody here agrees but I reckon quite a bit of effort is required to keep a Pharos steady whilst grinding on the counter top. Given that I have an old shoulder injury that still plays me up, I've knocked up a couple of prototypes with a view to trying to minimise that effort.

OE do supply milled aluminium 'Bench Dogs' (£16 each @ CoffeeHit) for this purpose





 but their use pretty much require that you screw them down to the worktop. Not everybody is going to be happy to drill the worktop especially if like me you have granite work surfaces. I believe OE have suggested that you can fix the dogs to a separate board and then find some means to steady the board but Posts on Home Barista suggest that this has not been a successful approach.

So here are my prototypes so far.......

One uses the Pharos Bench Dogs which are fixed to an aluminium plate which in turn attaches to a granite worktop using 4 suction cups.

It certainly prevents rotation helps reduce hold down effort. It is still necessary to hold down the Pharos diametrically opposite the dogs.

The second one is of my own design and looks to eliminate more effort than the dogs version. There is a little rocking motion that is down to flexibility in the suction pads I have used, but it is possible once underway to grind one handed. I will look to see if I can eliminate that rocking.









I would welcome any comments from committed Pharos users.

If requested then I will try and do a video comparison.

I can see possibilities for one of the 3D printing guys making a one piece unit to attach to the alum suction plate?

If there is genuine interest from a committed user or two, who have granite work surfaces, then it may be that I can get a prototype out there for evaluation.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Impressive stuff!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks great. Now to source a Pharos


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

very impressive, and the suction feet - great idea


----------



## yoyo920 (Apr 25, 2016)

Look's awesome! I don't own a pharos but this is a cool project!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks great to me too - necessity being the mother of another Snakehip's project.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice.

Not sure what a 3D printed part would do that you haven't already done very nicely with the alu?

Finding some way to integrate 'locking' suction cups to the design would eliminate the wobbling. However wobbling isn't really that much of a problem unless you are determined to do it one handed


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Not sure what a 3D printed part would do that you haven't already done very nicely with the alu?
> 
> Finding some way to integrate 'locking' suction cups to the design would eliminate the wobbling. However wobbling isn't really that much of a problem unless you are determined to do it one handed


 @Dylan Thanks, and agree with your comments.

For my part I think I'll be content with the second version, the bolt together look of which seems quite in keeping with the Pharos.

Typically, when knocking these up, I was scratting around for components and the best I could find for the four spacers were some 10 year old, rusty things that were a couple of mm too long. I had no facility (lathe) to easily and uniformly reduce their length but in the end compensated for the extra height by fitting the black trims. The trims are lengths of plastic spine, from Staples, normally used to bind A4 paper and their use not only takes up the slack from oversize spacers but prevents metal to metal contact when sliding the grinder in. The reason I thought about 3D printing was not so much for me but if ever if someone wished to they could replace the top three alum strips and the four spacers with just one printed part.

I struggled to obtain suitable 'locking' suction cups but you are right that they would be more stable. I played with one I got off an old sat-nav mounting bracket and it was as solid as a rock. Not too sure what I could usefully do with the other hand for 30 seconds if I were to grind one handed and it does seem more natural to have a steadying hand on the grinder.... so a little wobbling is fine! Overall the steadying effort is greatly reduce.






I've tested my unit with double sided sticky tape rather than the suction pads. Appears to work a treat if you are happy to have it semi-permanently sited. An option for non-granite worktops?

I have the Pharos Bench Dogs plate which I will probably be happy to part with. Also one or two sets of the alum plates if anybody wishes to put one together.

For anybody who may be interested I also came across this HB post where a guy has made a wooden unit. HERE


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry I missed this thread until now! I've also got a dodgy shoulder and have sold one Pharos as a result. However, the last couple of days I've been reminding myself why I love the VD modded one.

This looks like a very good answer to the holding problem and it's holding it that causes the shoulder problems, not the cranking. Well done!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Rob, what work surfaces do you have?

Also does your VDD have the full rubber base ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It does have the separate full rubber base but the VDD modded version doesn't fit the holes. (If you see what I mean.) I have a granite worktop in the coffee corner and laminate elsewhere.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

All that matters is that the rubber base and lower plate are same thickness as my new OE model which nominally is 20mm.

Would you like me to knock one up, with suckers, for you to have a play with?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Dear Snakehips, I just checked and the VDD Pharos standing on its new feet is circa 20mm to the top of the bottom plate. I could use a hole saw to modify the original rubber pad so that the VDD bolts go through it if necessary and it would still be 20mm ish.

I'd love to have a play with a sucker equipped version. Love this forum!!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, I'll try and knock another one up for my own use and will then get the original off to you for you to try.

May be mid next week as son is with us for a few days as from tomorrow, paying a flying visit from Oz.

I will PM to confirm postal details.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Rob666 base #0001 of a limited edition of 2, is on it's way to you via 2nd class post.

Hopefully it will take the strain off the holding shoulder when using your Pharos.

It has two chances I suppose........ it'll ether be 'the dog's' or 'a load of'


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> @Rob666 base #0001 of a limited edition of 2, is on it's way to you via 2nd class post.
> 
> Hopefully it will take the strain off the holding shoulder when using your Pharos.
> 
> It has two chances I suppose........ it'll ether be 'the dog's' or 'a load of'


That's great! I'm really looking forward to trying this out and will of course report back with a picture or two. Sure it won't be 'a load of'! My shoulder will be very grateful as will I!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

This works really well! I had to modify a little by adding a couple of stainless steel washers because the VDD modded version has new feet with domed set screws protruding on the bottom plate.

Much easier to grind!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I should add that this is a lovely piece of engineering and complements the 'steampunk' nature of the Pharos perfectly!


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Great idea! Now that my Pharos is in transit, I'm trying to work out the best way to use it, once it arrives. But I don't have the appropriate worktops for this exact design, however, may use some parts of it.

I would really appreciate some measurements, of the grinder itself, if any Pharos owners (@Snakehips, @Rob666) read this, and can spare a few minutes with a tape measure, give me a shout. There are some particular dimensions I need to know, before I can order materials.

*Edit:* just read later post in ForSale, realise now that @Snakehips Pharos has been sold & sold again since this thread, hopefully someone still has one and can help!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@BeansForBreakfast I no longer have the Pharos so cannot help with dimensions but I'm pretty confident that I will have some spare components knocking around in the garage.

If you feel that any of the parts would be useful to you then let me know and I'll gladly post them off to you.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> @BeansForBreakfast I no longer have the Pharos so cannot help with dimensions.....
> 
> ......If you feel that any of the parts would be useful to you then let me know and I'll gladly post them off to you.


I was editing, whilst you replied! Cheers for the offer, I may take you up on that. I have an idea that would utilise some of my existing kitchen hardware, but it depends on dimensions, if that doesn't pan out (excuse pan pun), I will likely work on some modification of your design, so parts might be useful. I'll pm to let you know if I need parts, alternatively, I'll post pictures of my cunning plan in action.

Either way, I appreciate the generous offer, very kind of you.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Intrigued...... keep us posted.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@BeansForBreakfast Happy to help if I can. Just let me know what dimensions you need but beware that the Voodoodaddy version will be different to current production.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

@*Rob666*

Thanks for the offer. Hopefully it's similar enough, if there are any points you know to be different from standard, mark it so. Dimensions needed as follows (please say if you need any clarification):

height (as it sits on work surface):

*A*) work surface ~ top circle thingy;

*B*) work surface ~ handle;

*C*) work surface ~ very top of axle (complete height);

diameter:

*D*) widest point (not incl. handle);

handle:

*E*) width;

*F*) length;

*G*) thickness of aluminium;

axle:

*H*) diameter at very top;


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

BeansForBreakfast said:


> @*Rob666*
> 
> Thanks for the offer. Hopefully it's similar enough, if there are any points you know to be different from standard, mark it so. Dimensions needed as follows (please say if you need any clarification):
> 
> ...


Will measure in the morning when more sober!

Rob


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Haha, that'd be preferable. Cheers.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

@Rob666

Are you still drunk?!?

Hats off to you, that's a whole week of bubbles & burps!

I think mine will arrive before you sober up, probably, but not necessarily, on Tuesday, so tape measure and sobriety may not be required.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Oh lord, so sorry.







Memory like a sieve!

OK Here goes:

All measurements in mm and all on the Voodoodaddy modified version

height (as it sits on work surface):

*A) work surface ~ top circle thingy; 147*

*
**B) work surface ~ handle; 232 (Top of handle) 184 (Handle bar)*

*
**C) work surface ~ very top of axle (complete height); 202*



*
**diameter:*

*
**D) widest point (not incl. handle); 170*



*
**handle:*

*
**E) width; 27.5*

*
**F) length; 150 (Overall)*

*
**G) thickness of aluminium; 4.5*



*
**axle: 15 (This is the diameter of the top cap on the axle.) 14 for the threaded axle itself bearing in mind this is the older coarse thread version.*



*
**H) diameter at very top; 15 (Axle cap) Overall diameter including handle swept area 290*



*
Sorry for being useless! I hope this is still of use.*



*
*


----------

